# Flashing Apps On A Custom Rom



## fishacura (Oct 20, 2011)

I have just learned how to both root and flash custom roms. However, some of the customs don't have a couple of the verizon widgets/apps that I actually do like (e.g. messaging or universal inbox). The developers have been kind enough to create separate files if you'd like to flash those separately, however, I am not sure how to do that. Once I am up and running on the custom rom, do I simply follow the same process as flashing a rom:

go into bootstrap ap
click bootsrap recovery
click reboot recovery
select the aps .zip file from my root directory?

Just not sure how to do it. Any advice is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## jjhiza (Oct 22, 2011)

Unfortunately, most of those new, useful apps (I used a couple of them too) are removed from the builds, as part of the "de-bloating" process. I'm not certain how you would go about getting those apps back (restore in TiBu maybe?), but even if you did, the Motoblur home has been removed from most of the ROMS, meaning those apps (quick contacts, IM, etc) wouldn't work anyway. If you're really dying to get those features back, I would suggest restoring your stock, rooted system (hope you made a nandroid), and simply flash a deodexed, but still "bloated" version of the stock ROM. From there, you can use TiBu to freeze some of the apps you don't use (check XDA for a list of safe ones to freeze), in order to get back a little bit of the performance you'll lose from having the VZW junk back on there.

It's all a tradeoff really&#8230; personally, I'm willing to find alternatives to the stock Blur apps, in order to increase the performance, stability, and battery life on the phone, but some people aren't. That's the great thing about Android&#8230; you can have your device, your way! Hope this was helpful.


----------



## fishacura (Oct 20, 2011)

Fortunately, you don't even need a nandroid backup any longer. Checkout the new restore process sticky


----------



## jjhiza (Oct 22, 2011)

Nice find! I guess I'm just stuck in the habit of making nandroids (since I came from a D1), lol.


----------



## fishacura (Oct 20, 2011)

jjhiza said:


> but even if you did, the Motoblur home has been removed from most of the ROMS, meaning those apps (quick contacts, IM, etc) wouldn't work anyway.


I don't know if that's the case with Steel Droid (one of the big ROMs for the D3). I doubt the developer would have spent that much time creating the stand along .zip files if they wouldn't work. Of corse I have nothing to base this on since I have not tried it yet.


----------



## jjhiza (Oct 22, 2011)

I agree. Haven't tried Steel Droid, but if the stock widgets work, then it might just be a stock, debloated, deodexed ROM that gives you the option to flash some of the "bloat" back in. Sounds like a pretty nice option!


----------



## pedwards3x (Jun 16, 2011)

Most likely the neccessary blur files were removed to enhance performance. I did this on my stock deodexed release and included zips to flash back features if you wanted them. If there is a zip from the dev of your ROM just jump into recovery and flash it over your ROM just like you would any other file.


----------

